# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتقال از پزشکی به دندانپزشکی

## Zahrajahanshahi

سلام. من امسال پزشکی روزانه ساری قبول شدم. تو کارنامه سبز پردیس دندون ساری هم قبول شدم. میخوام تغیر بدم به دندون.
به سنجش پیام دادم میگه چون مهلت کارنامه سبز تموم شده دیگ به سنجش ارتباطی نداره.و باید از طریق دانشگاه پیگیری کنم.
به دانشگاه هم میگم اصلا هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارن.
کسی از دوستان اگ منو راهنمایی کنه که دقیقا باید چیکار کنم خیلی ممنون میشم.🙂

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام. من امسال پزشکی روزانه ساری قبول شدم. تو کارنامه سبز پردیس دندون ساری هم قبول شدم. میخوام تغیر بدم به دندون.
> به سنجش پیام دادم میگه چون مهلت کارنامه سبز تموم شده دیگ به سنجش ارتباطی نداره.و باید از طریق دانشگاه پیگیری کنم.
> به دانشگاه هم میگم اصلا هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارن.
> کسی از دوستان اگ منو راهنمایی کنه که دقیقا باید چیکار کنم خیلی ممنون میشم.������


سلام

از نماینده ی ترم بالایی هاتون بپرسید اونا بین بچه هاشون بودن کسایی که تجربه انتقالی گرفتن داشته باشن ، خیلی بهتر راهنمایی تون میکنن

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

اتفاقا از دوتا نماینده ی  ترم بالایی هم پرسیدم به بچه هاشون گفته بودن ولی از شانس من کسی نبود!!!
دوستان لطفا کمک کنید خیلی حیاتیه برام

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اتفاقا از دوتا نماینده ی  ترم بالایی هم پرسیدم به بچه هاشون گفته بودن ولی از شانس من کسی نبود!!!
> دوستان لطفا کمک کنید خیلی حیاتیه برام������


خودم که تجربه و اطلاع خیلی دقیق و کاملی ندارم اما اینجور شنیدم که
شما باید موافقت دانشکده مبدا و دانشکده مقصد رو داشته باشید

باید برید به واحد آموزش دانشکده تون یه درخواست نامه ای رو ازشون بگیرید و پر کنید و بعداز امضا شدن درخواست نامه ، به دانشکده مقصد فرستاده میشه... بعد باید حضوری به دانشکده مقصد برید با رئیس بخش آموزشش صحبت کنید و اونجام قطعی نیست باهاتون راه بیان یا نه (اگه پارتی داشته باشید که بحثش جداست) ، معمولا هم انتقالی به دانشکده های بین الملل میگیرن اون هم معمولا  سخت بشه گرفت

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

> خودم که تجربه و اطلاع خیلی دقیق و کاملی ندارم اما اینجور شنیدم که
> شما باید موافقت دانشکده مبدا و دانشکده مقصد رو داشته باشید
> 
> باید برید به واحد آموزش دانشکده تون یه درخواست نامه ای رو ازشون بگیرید و پر کنید و بعداز امضا شدن درخواست نامه ، به دانشکده مقصد فرستاده میشه... بعد باید حضوری به دانشکده مقصد برید با رئیس بخش آموزشش صحبت کنید و اونجام قطعی نیست باهاتون راه بیان یا نه (اگه پارتی داشته باشید که بحثش جداست) ، معمولا هم انتقالی به دانشکده های بین الملل میگیرن اون هم معمولا  سخت بشه گرفت


اها که اینطور.ممنون

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

دوستان دیگ هم اگ اطلاعاتی دارن بی زحمت راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اها که اینطور.ممنون


خواهش میکنم

ایشالا که جفت و جور شه و هرچی خیره پیش بیاد براتون

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> سلام. من امسال پزشکی روزانه ساری قبول شدم. تو کارنامه سبز پردیس دندون ساری هم قبول شدم. میخوام تغیر بدم به دندون.
> به سنجش پیام دادم میگه چون مهلت کارنامه سبز تموم شده دیگ به سنجش ارتباطی نداره.و باید از طریق دانشگاه پیگیری کنم.
> به دانشگاه هم میگم اصلا هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارن.
> کسی از دوستان اگ منو راهنمایی کنه که دقیقا باید چیکار کنم خیلی ممنون میشم.


این موضوع توی دانشگاه ما هم مطرحه. ببین اونطور که من متوجه شدم روال کار اینه که شما باید یه نفر از بچه های دندون رو راضی کنی که جاش رو با شما عوض کنه. یعنی اون بیاد جای شما پزشکی و شما بری جای اون دندون. که البته یه چیز تقریبا نشدنیه. الان ۴ نفر مشتری دست به نقد از بچه های پزشکی تو دانشگاهمون سراغ دارم که خودشونو هلاک کردن برای این کار ولی خب کسی حاضر به جابه جایی نشد. ولی به هر حال شما پیگیری کن. میتونی از طریق یه رابط یا نماینده‌شون این درخواست رو به بچه های دندون دانشگاهتون ممتقل کنی.

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام. من امسال پزشکی روزانه ساری قبول شدم. تو کارنامه سبز پردیس دندون ساری هم قبول شدم. میخوام تغیر بدم به دندون.
> به سنجش پیام دادم میگه چون مهلت کارنامه سبز تموم شده دیگ به سنجش ارتباطی نداره.و باید از طریق دانشگاه پیگیری کنم.
> به دانشگاه هم میگم اصلا هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارن.
> کسی از دوستان اگ منو راهنمایی کنه که دقیقا باید چیکار کنم خیلی ممنون میشم.


میشه بپرسم چرا میخواید تغییر رشته بدید؟
مگه پزشکی خوب نیس؟

----------


## farzaddd

چون در مهلت مقرر این کارو نکردید ظرفیت به کس دیگه ای داده شده،نمیتپنید مگر اینکه کسی از دندون راضی کنه بیاد پزشکی که بعیده،پزشکی رشته نیست

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

> میشه بپرسم چرا میخواید تغییر رشته بدید؟
> مگه پزشکی خوب نیس؟


واقعیتش زمان انتخاب رشته با خودم گفتم عمومیو ک گرفتم تخصصم میگیرم ولی شرایطی تو زندگیم بوجود اومده که نهایتا بتونم عمومیو بگیرم واسه همین میخواستم برم دندون که عمومیشو بگیرم و با همون عمومی درامدش به اندازه ی ۲ تا ۳ پزشک عمومی هستش... وگرنه پزشکی یکی از بهترین رشته هاست

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

> چون در مهلت مقرر این کارو نکردید ظرفیت به کس دیگه ای داده شده،نمیتپنید مگر اینکه کسی از دندون راضی کنه بیاد پزشکی که بعیده،پزشکی رشته نیست


نمیدونم شاید بشه انجام داد شایدم نشه. شما خودتون رشتتون چیه ک میگین پزشکی رشته نیس

----------


## farzaddd

> نمیدونم شاید بشه انجام داد شایدم نشه. شما خودتون رشتتون چیه ک میگین پزشکی رشته نیس


پزشکی رشته پر دردسریه،پزشکی عشقه

----------


## Pretty_Lover

سلام کسی میدونه انتقالی رو میشه روزانه به روزانه گرفت یا نه؟
پرستاری قم به مشهد 
شهریه  پرداز میدونم میشه ولی دانشگاه میگه حتی دانشگاه سطح پایین تر هم بری شهریه پرداز میشه این درسته؟

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

Up

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

Up

----------


## Bookworm81

> واقعیتش زمان انتخاب رشته با خودم گفتم عمومیو ک گرفتم تخصصم میگیرم ولی شرایطی تو زندگیم بوجود اومده که نهایتا بتونم عمومیو بگیرم واسه همین میخواستم برم دندون که عمومیشو بگیرم و با همون عمومی درامدش به اندازه ی ۲ تا ۳ پزشک عمومی هستش... وگرنه پزشکی یکی از بهترین رشته هاست


ببین درسته که دندون زودتر از پزشکی به درآمد میرسه، ولی دندون هم توی سال‌های اخیر داره به سمتی میره که مثل پزشکی لازمه که تخصص بگیری. اوضاع فرق کرده گویا...!  :Yahoo (1):  در این باره بیشتر تحقیق کن. به خصوص از اساتیدت.
به نظر من، اگر صرفا و فقط بحث تایم تحصیل و درآمد مد نظرته، تغییر رشته نده. پزشکی و دندون کلا ۲ تا دنیای متفاوتن با هم. 
امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری.

----------


## Black_Hawk

خبر خوش برا پزشکا
طبق دستور رهبری حقوق رزیدنتی دوبرابر شده یعنی:۶ملیون ماهی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> خبر خوش برا پزشکا
> طبق دستور رهبری حقوق رزیدنتی دوبرابر شده یعنی:۶ملیون ماهی


همچنین دندانپزشکی. طرح افزایش ظرفیت هم با لابی دکتر مرندی لغو شد. تبریک به قشر مظلوم علوم پزشکی و هر کسی که دغدغه‌ش سلامت مردمه. باید به آقای عین الهی و دستیارانشون در وزارت بهداشت هم بابت عملکرد خوبشون تبریک گفت.

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

> ببین درسته که دندون زودتر از پزشکی به درآمد میرسه، ولی دندون هم توی سال‌های اخیر داره به سمتی میره که مثل پزشکی لازمه که تخصص بگیری. اوضاع فرق کرده گویا...!  در این باره بیشتر تحقیق کن. به خصوص از اساتیدت.
> به نظر من، اگر صرفا و فقط بحث تایم تحصیل و درآمد مد نظرته، تغییر رشته نده. پزشکی و دندون کلا ۲ تا دنیای متفاوتن با هم. 
> امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری.


سلام عزیزم. شما رشتتون دندونپزشکیه ظاهرا.
واقعیتش بخاطر مشکلاتی الان دغدغم شده فقط بحث مالی. و به هیچ عنوان نمیتونم واسه تخصص اقدام کنم. پزشک عمومی میدونم تو شهرخودمون ک شهر کوچکیه ۲۰ تومنو دارن کلینیک ترک اعتیادم میتونن بزنن. شما میدونی الان اوضاع درامدی دندونپزشک عمومی چطوریاست؟ منظورم وقتیه که مطب شخصی داشته باشه. چون توی همین رشته هستین ممنون میشم کامل بگین

----------


## Bookworm81

> سلام عزیزم. شما رشتتون دندونپزشکیه ظاهرا.
> واقعیتش بخاطر مشکلاتی الان دغدغم شده فقط بحث مالی. و به هیچ عنوان نمیتونم واسه تخصص اقدام کنم. پزشک عمومی میدونم تو شهرخودمون ک شهر کوچکیه ۲۰ تومنو دارن کلینیک ترک اعتیادم میتونن بزنن. شما میدونی الان اوضاع درامدی دندونپزشک عمومی چطوریاست؟ منظورم وقتیه که مطب شخصی داشته باشه. چون توی همین رشته هستین ممنون میشم کامل بگین������������


من راستش اطلاع دقیق از درآمد ندارم چون تازه سال یک هستم. و در کل بستگی به شهر داره. ولی شما که میگین دغدغه‌ی مالی دارین، نمبتونین روی زدن مطب دندانپزشکی حساب کنین از همون اول کار. چون حداقل سرمایه‌ی لازم برای زدن مطب مستقل بدون احتساب هزینه‌ی ملک، بالای یک میلیارده. به همین خاطر بیشتر افراد اول چند سالی در کلینیک کار میکنن. اما در کل درآمد دندانپزشک عمومی در حال حاضر بیشتر از پزشک عمومیه قطعا. 
من برای ۶_۷ سال آینده گفتم که تخصص لازمه. یعنی خب الان هم میبینین که خیلی از پزشک‌های عمومی درآمد خوبی دارند ولی بیشتر گرایش بچه‌ها به سمت تخصص گرفتن رفته. و برای رشته‌ی ما هم داره همین اتفاق می‌افته.
در کل، منظور بنده اینه که اگر به خاطر پول میخواین بیاین این سمت ولی علاقه بهش ندارین، به نظرم بیشتر درباره‌ی تصمیمتون فکر کنین.

----------

